# almonds long on bees?



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Fat lady hasn't sung yet..... With the cooler weather holding the bloom at bay the crashing bees have another week to toss off. Anyone with big bees had better make sure they have the weight on them. Lots of them have been lightening up the past week while waiting around. With the ground turning into soup finally I'm hoping it dries up by mid next week. Time to get the syrup hose unwinding from the reel.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Our last load leaves flordia saturday. Our bees dont sit in the waste land for long


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

Our bees dont sit in the waste land for long [/QUOTE]d

you couldn't pay me 175 per hive to send my bees to a waste land. but maybe for 200!! wink wink


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

Flyer Jim said:


> On Tuesday I attended the Delta Bee Club meeting, mostly to hear Dr. Eric Mussen speak. There was also a bee broker who spoke. It seems that bees are long at this time, contracts are being undercut, and quit a few people still had bees to rent. This broker said they had a call Tues from a keeper that lost a 3000 hive contract due to loss of water. Things could get better though as there is, according to this broker, a lot of failing bees.
> 
> Just to give you a perspective, there was close to 100 commercial bee keepers there. (Me, being a little guy with 500 hives, and one guy sitting at the table with me has 5,000) There were a lot of people from out of state. By the way, I'm all in....my last load went in last night beating the rain.:applause:
> 
> Jim


With this horrible, worst drought ever in CA, it's also been reported that almond growers are removing some of their trees. It now appears they can make more money selling water than nuts. Interesting times.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Honey-4-All said:


> With the ground turning into soup finally I'm hoping it dries up by mid next week.


Spoken like a true farmer!! ha ha ha
good to hear your finally getin a bit of relief... hope they keep cycling through


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> hope they keep cycling through



So do I. Very thankful for what we have received. Ever drop helps at this point although its kind of a bummer to see the sun take a hiatus. 

If we get two or three more we might be able to slide through the April queen season with barely a scratch. A few more would help into May and June. A total of 18-20 inches more by the end of April would put us on track for a honey flow of a proportion that will keep the syrup hose wound on the reel through mid summer. 

Sitting here waiting patiently building equipment in anticipation of it happening. If it doesn't the only vacation on tap for summer of 2014 will be centered around checking out the view from the top of the stack of boxes outside. The gas bill to Mt. Super is the one I won't relish paying if it comes to that !!!!!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

And now you know why farmers want their water.... they often sell it off for profits when they can.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

JRG13 said:


> And now you know why farmers want their water.... they often sell it off for profits when they can.


Not sure how to read your statement exactly. If you mean it sarcastically you might want to consider the following: Until recently water rights have been considered a solid part of property rights. That is until the feds and state found ways to take it without compensation recently through tricks like the ESA etc. 

If the water belongs to the farmers ( they hold title) then its theirs to sell just like wine and grain and honey. If its not theirs to sell we all might as well consider the degradation of private property rights as a sad move as a society. If the water can be "taken" so can anything you hold title to either inside or outside the walls of your own home. 

This is not an issue to get "we vs them" about if you value any form of a free market economy based on private property. 

Whats next? Would you go so far as to advocate confiscation of all private hives to pollinate the food we all eat the next time we have another CCD die off and "society" needs your hives to save its food supply? Be careful of what you ask for or demand of from your government.... You might get it in your own bed. 

Just a little food for thought!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

So with long term weather forecast, meaning decades, time to start looking out for some cheap real estate might come up in California?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The heck with piping oil, let get a water pipeline in place!!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Ian said:


> The heck with piping oil, let get a water pipeline in place!!


That very thing has been an issue in politics here for decades. Not a reality yet. but it will be.
As for California. Take a look at this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-American_Canal


----------



## Hilltop (Aug 21, 2013)

Well there is a pretty large aqueduct bringing water down from the delta - as long its allowed to flow.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Things come and go. As a boy when we drove to my parents home town of Devils Lake North Dakota, 28 miles out we would pass a town called Churches Ferry and my mother would do the history lesson about how once Devils Lake was so big that their was a ferry to transport people across an arm of the lake. The Indians named the lake that because several generations in their past the lake had been so low and salty that fish would not live in it and they inferred devils were killing the fish. Fishing was currently good then in the 1860's

Then as we pulled into town, my father would invariably point at a bay of the lake and tell the story again how there was a full line of farm machinery at the bottom of that bay because it had dried up and a guy was farming the bottom.

Twenty years ago all the lake front cabins built in the seventies and eighties went under water and my sister was trying to talk me into going in with her and buying some of those lots because it would once again to be a wonderful place for a lake side cabin!

A few years later, the town of Churches Ferry was relocated because the lake had flooded out the town plaited by settlers in the area. The small city of Devils Lake now sits behind a huge dike and business mostly have a sign that shows where on the top of the wall the water would be if the dike had not been built. OH! My sister didn't manage to talk me into those fine building lots, they are now thirty feet underwater. In some places over thirtyfive miles of farmed land is now lake bottom and will be for generations.

Let the Warmist religionists spout about California and climate. These shifts in weather patterns come and they go. And will, long after we have followed the greater Auk.



Oldtimer said:


> So with long term weather forecast, meaning decades, time to start looking out for some cheap real estate might come up in California?


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

I have relatives in Devil's Lake, heard the water level report often.


----------



## oldbeek (Sep 17, 2013)

Hilltop said:


> Well there is a pretty large aqueduct bringing water down from the delta - as long its allowed to flow.


Living in Palmdale, you must not read the newspaper. Water allocation to ALL aquaduct users is "0". The pumps at San Luis reservoir are sucking air.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Honey 4 All,

If the water comes naturally to the property I have no issue, but when they're buying water at a Federally subsidized rate having it delivered and selling it as a profit instead of irrigating with it, then I have issue. I don't see what NorCal has to gain by shipping water down south to let big ag and the waterbanks down there sell it at huge profits to the point of sucking our Delta dry.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Like I mentioned earlier I see the problem as a property rights issue. If the people "along the rivers" still had the rights to all the water as they did originally they could buy and sell that property as they wished. As much as I hate it the way LA snagged the water from the Owens valley it was through buying the ranches or the water rights. Hardly in love with the results although it was a more of a legitimate way to do it.

On our side of the mountains I have yards in the delta that are worthless now because of the salt water intrusion due to LA and the big Ag in the Valley buying Congress and the state to acquire the water. Think I like it either. Hardly.

Its gotten so bad you cant even build a dam on your own ranch to catch your own runoff. "They" own it. Where is the property rights in that???? 

You all might think my previous comment about the "collective do-gooders" coming to snag the hives out of a hobbyist back yard as a preposterously unlikely situation. Those who do aren't up to speed with the fact that the same folks are snagging someone's water rights right now. If it happens there it can happen in your own back yard....

As a free market capitalist I think that the guys who took the chance on getting rich on junior water righted land to grow almonds need to pony up whatever cash they need to keep the trees alive. Part of the risk they took in putting big money crops on cheap dirt....


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Heard on the news last night that Lake Tahoe has risen 4 inches and it rained all day yesterday. They are saying this one storm alone has given us 20 of our normal moisture. It is still raining this morning. We actually have mud. Keep in mind rain for us usually means the ground got wet for a couple of hours.


----------

